
Coliving for Entrepreneurs: A New Way to Live, Work and Play - kaaist
https://www.diygenius.com/coliving/
======
coldtea
"Advertising this to wannabe entrepreneurs by making a virtue out of
necessity, while we live in regular houses ourselves by renting shovels to the
gold-rush crowd"...

